# Thanksgigging report and I'm done for the year



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry folks, I have not posted for many months, but I have been away so I haven't had much to post about fishing around Pensacola.

Anyway, I made it home for the Holidays and went out for my annual Thanksgigging trip. On Wednesday we got 5 (my sisters missed a few others). We didn't see any for the first hour and then the last hour they started moving. They seemed pretty skittish though. I was hopeful for Thanksgiving, but I guess I got out there too late. I didn't get any. In fact I didn't even see any. I'm sure there are still a few out there, but I'm done for the year. It's not worth the gas money or time to get out to the pass. 

Now I've just got to learn how to jug for cats for when I go back to Auburn.

http://imakemybeer.blogspot.com/2012/11/thanksgigging-report-2012.html


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad ypu got some atleast. 5 is a few meals. Peak run ended pretty early this year.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

F|nz said:


> Glad ypu got some atleast. 5 is a few meals. Peak run ended pretty early this year.


True, I still got some fish. Plus I always have fun out there anyway. I heard the peak run ended pretty early. I still wanted to get out. It was such a difference from last year. I was successfully gigging through the first week in September.


----------

